# 2006 prices?



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't seem to find prices for the 2006 models. I'm looking for MSRPs for the 2006 CR 3/2.5 with the various build kits Merlin lists in the catalog. Does anyone know what they are? I see Excel has frames but not bikes with the build kits as listed in the Merlin catalog. My dealer says prices went up but can give me a deal on the floor model with Ultegra. Not exactly what I wanted but given the price difference he quoted me to order the Dura Ace model I just might take it. Just want to make sure I'm not being taken. The model on the floor may even be a 2005 for all I know.

Thanks!


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

*Prices?*



BVBR said:


> I can't seem to find prices for the 2006 models. I'm looking for MSRPs for the 2006 CR 3/2.5 with the various build kits Merlin lists in the catalog. Does anyone know what they are? I see Excel has frames but not bikes with the build kits as listed in the Merlin catalog. My dealer says prices went up but can give me a deal on the floor model with Ultegra. Not exactly what I wanted but given the price difference he quoted me to order the Dura Ace model I just might take it. Just want to make sure I'm not being taken. The model on the floor may even be a 2005 for all I know.
> 
> Thanks!


If it is a 2005 model on the floor is there anything different on the 2006 CR 3/2.5 Ultegra model?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*CR 3/2.5 is new for 2006*

All of the Merlin 'Works' models were introduced in 2006. In 2005, there was the Atreus, which was sort of the prototype for the TR 3/2.5 and the entire Works line.



BVBR said:


> If it is a 2005 model on the floor is there anything different on the 2006 CR 3/2.5 Ultegra model?


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

jorgy said:


> All of the Merlin 'Works' models were introduced in 2006. In 2005, there was the Atreus, which was sort of the prototype for the TR 3/2.5 and the entire Works line.


The 2005 catalog lists the CR 3/2.5 TiWorks bike.
http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/2005/road_default.aspx
I'm assuming its the same as the 2006 CR 3/2.5 bike.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Merlin prices*



BVBR said:


> If it is a 2005 model on the floor is there anything different on the 2006 CR 3/2.5 Ultegra model?


Hi, 
All of the works bikes are new for 2006. These bikes were created with the input of Tom Kellogg and test riders. The retail prices are as follows. Frameset $2499 Ultegra $3899 Dura-ace $4499 and Dura-ace Pro build $5999. 

I hope this helps. 

Thank you, 

David Cash 
Merlin Product Manager


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Are those prices correct?*

$2899 for the Ultegra set-up doesn't seem correct if the frameset is $2499.



DavidC said:


> Hi,
> All of the works bikes are new for 2006. These bikes were created with the input of Tom Kellogg and test riders. The retail prices are as follows. Frameset $2499 Ultegra $2899 Dura-ace $4499 and Dura-ace Pro build $5999.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*vs Extralight??*

MarkC and anyone else:
This isn't meant to hijack but, what is the difference between the Works line and the Extralight?? Hope this is helpful to the OP also.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Wrong price for Ultegra bike*



jorgy said:


> $2899 for the Ultegra set-up doesn't seem correct if the frameset is $2499.


You are correct, I typed it wrong and have corrected it on the original post. Sorry about that, The correct price for the Ultegra bike is $3899. Good catch! 

David


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

KarlW said:


> MarkC and anyone else:
> This isn't meant to hijack but, what is the difference between the Works line and the Extralight?? Hope this is helpful to the OP also.


That's ok...I had the same question.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Extralight vs. Works*



KarlW said:


> MarkC and anyone else:
> This isn't meant to hijack but, what is the difference between the Works line and the Extralight?? Hope this is helpful to the OP also.


 That is a great question, 

The works line was created as a pure race bike in two diffrent forms of titanium and two styles, compact and traditional. The Extralight is the classic race bike with it's butted and newly shaped tubing. The 3/2.5 Works are are fantastic value for the amount of race bike you get, but the Extralight with it's refinments and total ride quality in my mind is the best bike period. 

Thank you, 
David


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

DavidC said:


> That is a great question,
> 
> The works line was created as a pure race bike in two diffrent forms of titanium and two styles, compact and traditional. The Extralight is the classic race bike with it's butted and newly shaped tubing. The 3/2.5 Works are are fantastic value for the amount of race bike you get, but the Extralight with it's refinments and total ride quality in my mind is the best bike period.
> 
> ...


Now you have me thinking about an Extralight. Looking at the geometry I'd take a 59, which makes sense as my old Trek 2300 is a 58 and its just a tad short in the top tube, but otherwise good. However, looking at the standover figures..the Merlin sits almost an inch higher (83.1 SO vs 81 SO). How can that be? Is the BB higher? The rest of the geometry is pretty close, but with that high of SO I'd have almost no room to spare (I'm ~34 inch inseam, 6' tall, 160#). The 57 would be too small. I don't think I'm that odd of a size, maybe a little long in the torso, if anything. Do the Merlin's with traditional geometry tend to run tall like this? Unfortunately my dealer doesn't have a 59 traditional in stock for me to try. He has a large compact CR 3/2.5 which fits awesome. I'd sure like that Extralight but am really uneasy about throwing down the cash without trying the size out. Is there anybody out there with similar dimensions on a 59 that can comment on the fit?


----------



## darthdiz (Mar 4, 2005)

*Price Increase from 2005?*



DavidC said:


> Hi,
> All of the works bikes are new for 2006. These bikes were created with the input of Tom Kellogg and test riders. The retail prices are as follows. Frameset $2499 Ultegra $3899 Dura-ace $4499 and Dura-ace Pro build $5999.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> ...


Hi David,
Can you give some insight on why the Merin Works 3/2.5 frameset jumped from around $1500 to $2499 for 2006? From what I remember back in Decemeber, Excel Sports was selling the frame or frameset (can't remember which) for $1500. Were improvements made since that time?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Price Increase*



darthdiz said:


> Hi David,
> Can you give some insight on why the Merin Works 3/2.5 frameset jumped from around $1500 to $2499 for 2006? From what I remember back in Decemeber, Excel Sports was selling the frame or frameset (can't remember which) for $1500. Were improvements made since that time?


Hi and thank you for the question. Excel was selling a frame only for $1500, the original 06 price was $1799 for a frame and fork. I would love to tell you about all of the improvements made on this bike but the simple fact is that we were forced into a price increase. Keep in mind that this is a new bike for 06 and that there was not a works bike in 05. We were hit with a tubing price increase that we did not expect. I hope this helps. 

Have a great day, 
David Cash


----------



## darthdiz (Mar 4, 2005)

*Thank for the Quick Response*



DavidC said:


> Hi and thank you for the question. Excel was selling a frame only for $1500, the original 06 price was $1799 for a frame and fork. I would love to tell you about all of the improvements made on this bike but the simple fact is that we were forced into a price increase. Keep in mind that this is a new bike for 06 and that there was not a works bike in 05. We were hit with a tubing price increase that we did not expect. I hope this helps.
> 
> Have a great day,
> David Cash


Understood. I guess the increase in tube prices will also impact the rest of the Merlin line, both the Classics and Works. I guess I held off just a bit too long.

This increase in pricing puts me smack in between the choice between a Litespeed Tuscany, Siena, Merlin CR 3/2.5, or a Serotta Concourse. While it's good to have choices, this really makes things tough.

This forum is great to get responses directly from the horse's mouth, so-to-speak.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Choices*



darthdiz said:


> Understood. I guess the increase in tube prices will also impact the rest of the Merlin line, both the Classics and Works. I guess I held off just a bit too long.
> 
> This increase in pricing puts me smack in between the choice between a Litespeed Tuscany, Siena, Merlin CR 3/2.5, or a Serotta Concourse. While it's good to have choices, this really makes things tough.
> 
> This forum is great to get responses directly from the horse's mouth, so-to-speak.


The increase did impact the entire line. Maybe we can look at this as all things happen for a reason  I do agree it is a tough choice, but all of your options are very good ones. Please feel free to call us/or me to talk about the CR and good luck in your choice. 

Thank you


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Standover questions*



BVBR said:


> Now you have me thinking about an Extralight. Looking at the geometry I'd take a 59, which makes sense as my old Trek 2300 is a 58 and its just a tad short in the top tube, but otherwise good. However, looking at the standover figures..the Merlin sits almost an inch higher (83.1 SO vs 81 SO). How can that be? Is the BB higher? The rest of the geometry is pretty close, but with that high of SO I'd have almost no room to spare (I'm ~34 inch inseam, 6' tall, 160#). The 57 would be too small. I don't think I'm that odd of a size, maybe a little long in the torso, if anything. Do the Merlin's with traditional geometry tend to run tall like this? Unfortunately my dealer doesn't have a 59 traditional in stock for me to try. He has a large compact CR 3/2.5 which fits awesome. I'd sure like that Extralight but am really uneasy about throwing down the cash without trying the size out. Is there anybody out there with similar dimensions on a 59 that can comment on the fit?


Your older Trek migh just be measured a little different. The Merlin is measured center of the bbkt to the top of the top tube where it hits the seat tube. I think the Trek is measured to the top of the collar, again I think. So if this is true, it would be sized a little more like a 57 ish Merlin. I think this due to it being a tad short in the top tube. If your cycling inseam is indeed 34 inches that is 86.4, so a good two fingers. The bottom bracket is a very standard 7.0 drop. How much room did you have on the CR you fit on? 

Thanks 
David


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

DavidC said:


> Your older Trek migh just be measured a little different. The Merlin is measured center of the bbkt to the top of the top tube where it hits the seat tube. I think the Trek is measured to the top of the collar, again I think. So if this is true, it would be sized a little more like a 57 ish Merlin. I think this due to it being a tad short in the top tube. If your cycling inseam is indeed 34 inches that is 86.4, so a good two fingers. The bottom bracket is a very standard 7.0 drop. How much room did you have on the CR you fit on?
> 
> Thanks
> David


Thanks for the quick response. My actual measured cycling inseam in 33.75 inches (85.7cm) which would leave 2.62cm (barely over an inch). That 59 Extralight would probably fit. The 57 would definitely be too short in the top tube. I had lots of standover on the Large CR I tried, but again, that was a compact frame. I like the little extra standover that compact and semi-compact designs offer.

Last year I picked up a semi-compact 853 steel bike to replace the Trek. It fits great and rides great, but would love to lose some weight...that's why I started looking at Ti. That bike is 57 c-c, (81cm SO) but has a 58.6cm top tube (virtual) + 110cm stem which I may even bump up to a 120cm stem. I think the only way I'd be able to duplicate that frame is to go custom.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Works bike*



BVBR said:


> Thanks for the quick response. My actual measured cycling inseam in 33.75 inches (85.7cm) which would leave 2.62cm (barely over an inch). That 59 Extralight would probably fit. The 57 would definitely be too short in the top tube. I had lots of standover on the Large CR I tried, but again, that was a compact frame. I like the little extra standover that compact and semi-compact designs offer.
> 
> Last year I picked up a semi-compact 853 steel bike to replace the Trek. It fits great and rides great, but would love to lose some weight...that's why I started looking at Ti. That bike is 57 c-c, (81cm SO) but has a 58.6cm top tube (virtual) + 110cm stem which I may even bump up to a 120cm stem. I think the only way I'd be able to duplicate that frame is to go custom.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


You are very welcome! 
The CR might just let you play with some parts that you would really desire? Where you able to ride this bike at all? The works bikes really have some zipp to them. Being that you fit it well.........Going custom could be quite fun as well. Talk to your dealer and see what you can dream up. Maybe a simi-sloping Extralight. Good stuff. 

Thank you, 
David


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

DavidC said:


> You are very welcome!
> The CR might just let you play with some parts that you would really desire? Where you able to ride this bike at all? The works bikes really have some zipp to them. Being that you fit it well.........Going custom could be quite fun as well. Talk to your dealer and see what you can dream up. Maybe a simi-sloping Extralight. Good stuff.
> 
> Thank you,
> David


I'm patiently waiting for my chance to actually ride the CR. Unfortunately we just got a foot of snow, followed by temps around zero. It just started warming up into the 20's today but the roads are still pretty nasty.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

BVBR said:


> I'm patiently waiting for my chance to actually ride the CR. Unfortunately we just got a foot of snow, followed by temps around zero. It just started warming up into the 20's today but the roads are still pretty nasty.


A foot of snow and highs in the 20's cannot really give one a warm feeling about how a bike rides eh? Our winters are not all that bad, but we all are wishing for Spring.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Check out a 2005 Atreus*

If you think you might be interested in the TR 3/2.5 with Ultegra, have your dealer see if s/he can get an Atreus on closeout. The Atreus essentially morphed into the TR 3/2.5 for 2006.



darthdiz said:


> Understood. I guess the increase in tube prices will also impact the rest of the Merlin line, both the Classics and Works. I guess I held off just a bit too long.
> 
> This increase in pricing puts me smack in between the choice between a Litespeed Tuscany, Siena, Merlin CR 3/2.5, or a Serotta Concourse. While it's good to have choices, this really makes things tough.
> 
> This forum is great to get responses directly from the horse's mouth, so-to-speak.


----------



## darthdiz (Mar 4, 2005)

*Yep. Already checked...*



jorgy said:


> If you think you might be interested in the TR 3/2.5 with Ultegra, have your dealer see if s/he can get an Atreus on closeout. The Atreus essentially morphed into the TR 3/2.5 for 2006.


...unfortunately, they just didn't have my size...


----------



## BVBR (Jul 30, 2002)

*One more question..*

What shifters come with the Dura Ace group? 

The website says Ultegra (which doesn't make any sense).

http://www.merlinbike.com/bikes/2006/works/specs.aspx

The printed catalog says Dura Ace.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Shifters*



BVBR said:


> What shifters come with the Dura Ace group?
> 
> The website says Ultegra (which doesn't make any sense).
> 
> ...


That is correct, the Dura-ace and Dura-ace pro build have Dura-ace shifters.


----------

